# Search Error



## acesneights (Sep 25, 2008)

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1011


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81078


----------



## Danette (Sep 25, 2008)

*very strange*

I am getting a similar error on a search I have successfully run before for marriott points:
Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1016

Is there a glitch being worked on?  Should I just try tomorrow?

Thanks,

Danette


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2008)

I get an error when I search for "Marriott points," too.  Did you try the google search that Brian linked?  That worked for me.


----------

